# Grassy Weed in Transition Zone



## jweedman87 (Apr 25, 2019)

Hi folks,

Could use your advice on what I'm dealing with here. I live in middle TN (transition zone) and I have a straight Tall Fescue yard here.

This doesn't seem to be growing in bunches - like poa- but grows much faster and like green. But doesn't look like sedge. Maybe I'm wrong - need the experts! Thanks!!


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Good news is that ain't triv.
Definitely not a sedge either.
Possibly annual ryegrass a.k.a. Italian ryegrass?


----------



## Tate549 (Oct 2, 2020)

I had my images ready to post and start a thread about the same weed lol. TTTF in KY.

I've seen it before but don't have any idea what they are. Does it a purple root?


----------



## jweedman87 (Apr 25, 2019)

Tate549 said:


> I had my images ready to post and start a thread about the same weed lol. TTTF in KY.
> 
> I've seen it before but don't have any idea what they are. Does it a purple root?


Haha! Well... with our powers combined! Maybe we can track it down. At this point I'm looking into do something tedious like brushing them with glyphosate. Or Pete over at GCI has a foam applicator that looks interesting.

Honestly, I'm not crazy anal. But man, the lime green in comparison to the dark green fescue is - in addition to being about 2" taller than anything around it - can't let this one go!

I haven't noticed a purple root on these in my yard. But I'll go dig down a bit and see if I can get a better sample.


----------



## Tate549 (Oct 2, 2020)

Right that's how I noticed it in my yard by the color and height compared.


----------



## Tate549 (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm not real sure if we have the same weed or not but for it's worth I sent some pics of the samples I have to the local extension agent and she said she thinks it's orchard grass. I'm taking some in tomorrow so they can send it to University of Kentucky and see what they say. She also said it's nothing to worry about?

Sorry, I didn't mean to crowd your thread.


----------



## jweedman87 (Apr 25, 2019)

Tate549 said:


> I'm not real sure if we have the same weed or not but for it's worth I sent some pics of the samples I have to the local extension agent and she said she thinks it's orchard grass. I'm taking some in tomorrow so they can send it to University of Kentucky and see what they say. She also said it's nothing to worry about?
> 
> Sorry, I didn't mean to crowd your thread.


No problem at all, I appreciate the collaboration. We've had a ton of rain lately so I've been staying off the lawn. But today I had a chance to get out and pull some deeper samples. And check it out... I think we've got the same issue.....







This is after about 5 days of not mowing - and granted - lots of water and high 60s / 70s. But still, holy cow this stuff grows fast and furious. So now the question I guess is...

How do we kill orchard grass in fescue?


----------



## Tate549 (Oct 2, 2020)

So this is what they say it is in the pics I've posted here. Looks like @ScottW nailed it.


----------



## jweedman87 (Apr 25, 2019)

Tate549 said:


> So this is what they say it is in the pics I've posted here. Looks like @ScottW nailed it.


WHOA!! I'm blown away. This is ryegrass - the stuff that guys plant to come up quick with other mixes, and with Bermuda in the spring / fall. The grass that is usually cut under 1" and reel mowed!?!?!? Sure looks like a beast when it's up around 3 and 4 inches then.

I can't thank you enough, @Tate549 for chasing this down and posting here about it. Great news is, from that note you posted, it looks like you don't have to worry about it too much, coming back next year or after it warms up a bit.

Nice call, @ScottW.

Love this forum - still learning more every week.


----------



## Tate549 (Oct 2, 2020)

Yeah it does stand out for sure and yes I'm glad that it doesn't look like it will be a problem. Now it looks like there is Poa annua issue but I'm not sure if that's what is is or not. I did a complete reno last fall so all this is new to me. As far as ID'ing these weeds goes.


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

@Tate549 @jweedman87










LOL



jweedman87 said:


> WHOA!! I'm blown away. This is ryegrass - the stuff that guys plant to come up quick with other mixes, and with Bermuda in the spring / fall. The grass that is usually cut under 1" and reel mowed!?!?!? Sure looks like a beast when it's up around 3 and 4 inches then.


Not the same ryegrass. Your weedy one is annual ryegrass. It might die out and not come back next year, but I still pull them when I find them in my lawn. The more desirable one that people on this forum might intentionally plant is perennial ryegrass.


----------

